# What questions shall I ask - FET Monday



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am on my first FET and it has been a battle to get here as my lining wouldn't grow. At my last scan (2nd Feb) it was 7.2 and they said that was ok to go ahead. Is this ok, is it thick enough do you think as I have read on FF that it should be at leaat 8?

Also we have two blastocyst frosties waiting for us, we had 4 in total from our fresh cycle and these two were the slower, or least best   if you like. I am worried that they are not good enough and wont make the thaw. I guess the fact that they were frozen means something but I just feel I should know more. I am ringing the clinic on Sat for a time for Monday so what shall I ask them so that I am a bit more prepared for all outcomes?

Thanks for any replies feeling a bit defeated before I have even begun


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi dmpink

Sorry to hear you've been having a hard time getting your womb lining to thicken.  I had problems with that too.  My clinic told me that they wanted my womb lining to be 7mm as well, and mine ended up as 7.8mm.  I was told that it's better for the womb lining to thicken slowly rather than in a big rush as the quality of the lining is more important than the thickness.  It didn't stop me being disappointed that I'd not made it to 8mm though!!

I don't know anything about blasts as my frosties were frozen on day 2 but I do know that my clinic only freeze the strongest embies which they feel will survive the thaw.  When you speak to them you could always ask them what the average survival rate of blasts are, my clinic said they get an average of 2 out of 3 frosties surviving, but again that's not blasts.  I think I'd also want to know if they'd still put the blasts back if they loose a few cells and what the success rates are if cells are lost.  

Good luck

Tiggy xx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi dmpink

Sorry to hear things havent been plain sailing so far but you must stay positive!   The fact you've got two blasts is very encouraging as these were good strong embryos to even get to the blast stage. 

I'm led to believe there's approx 50/50 chance of blasts surviving the thaw  , and to some extent it depends on how experienced the clinic is in handling blasts so you may want to ask this also. 

I too have two (day 6) blasts waiting for transfer, we got 4 blasts from the first fresh tx cycle, but unfortunately I didnt even get through the 2ww. I only started D/R today and this is my first FET.

Good Luck and stay strong.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm sure your lining will have increased if you've been on the drugs for another week.  I had a further 5 days of drugs after my last lining measuring scan and I'm convinced it would have been thicker since then.  The Dr seemed happy enough with it when she did my transfer.  Yes, I'm PUPO and I've got to wait 18 DP 3 day transfer before testing.  My 2ww is more like a 3ww.  I had ET on 29 January and I've still got another 8 days till my OTD.  The madness is starting to set in  

Txx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

5 days after ET I had quite strong AF pains and then the next day I had pulsating stabbing pains in my womb area which then seemed to spread to my ovaries.  I was hoping it was to do with implantation until it moved to my ovaries.  Yesterday evening I felt slightly lightheaded but that could've been because I was really hungry.  I've also had really bad wind the last couple of afternoons (sorry, TMI!!).  I'm getting little stabbing pains in my ovaries just now, which is kinda weird considering nothing really happens with ovaries during FET so I don't understand why they're sore!  

When I had my IVF last year I was a month behind my sister's IVF tx and we both had exactly the same symptoms.  Mine ended with a BPN and hers ended with a BFP (her gorgeous wee boy is now nearly 4 weeks old).  So it just goes to show that the symptoms are the same for AF as for BFPs.  Knowing that doesn't stop me recording every little symptom I have and hoping it's a good sign!!!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that the weather is good on Monday    

Txx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

This 2ww malarky is so frustrating!

Good luck for your tx tomorrow.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Txx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Fantastic news!  Well done.  I hope they stick.  Welcome to the 2ww ... I hope it passes quickly!  When's your test date?

Tx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

Test date is 19th so only 9 days away!!

Is yours tomorrow, are you gonna do any pee sticks? I think I will the day before although my DH will be in the states on business so will be hard not having him around.

Dx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

It must be great to have such a short 2ww!  I don't test until Sunday.  My clinic have a really long 2ww.  By Sunday I'll actually be 17dp3dt.  Today I'm 12dp3dt so if this was a normal cycle I'd be expecting AF today.  I hadn't had any AF feelings recently but today I started getting them.  I've got a horrible feeling that because today is when AF would be due that I've got a BFN and AF is being held back by the drugs.  Bit of a coincidence that I'm feeling AF-like on AF day.  So I'm trying to prepare myself mentally for a BFN on Sunday.  

Tx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for your positive message.  I'm veering between thinking it's all over and feeling positive.  My head's all over the place!!  If I was at a different clinic I'd be allowed to test now, but I'm too scared to test cos I'd rather have a vague posibility of being pregnant than knowing for sure that I'm not   

3dt = 3 day transfer, ie my embies were 3 days old when they were put back in.  So by the time I test the embies will actually be 20 days old because test day is 17 days past a 3 day transfer (confused?  I know I am!!).  

I don't think you should worry about not feeling anything.   I don't think it's the norm for people to feel implantation, although some people do.  From what I can remember I think implantation occurs between day 6 and day 10 or 12.  The sore (.)(.) probably are due to the drugs.  Mine were sore around about that time too but they're not sore anymore.

Are you working during your 2ww?  I took a week off work sick (I told them I'd had a procedure for "women's problems" ... that soon shut my male boss up!!).  Now I'm back at work, which takes my mind off things a bit.  Being busy helps!

Tx


----------



## hopeful74 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, thought you all sound like you know what you're talking about so maybe you can clarify something for me. I've been waiting to have my FET but since having OHSS my AFs are between six and seven weeks appart so it's taking forever.  I'm supposed to be going ahead with FET after next AF so this month tested for a surge and had one today. I rang the clinic to ask if they will be doing any scans to check womb lining or that my hormones are ok and they said they wouldn't.  Is it only when you have a medicated FET that they do all that. And how long does a medicated one take, is it down ****** day 23 and then how long? Just askin that incase that's the next option given that my cycle's all over the place.
Sorry about all the questions, I've got my fingers crossed for you two on your 2ww. Waiting's the worst bit.
Heidi xx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Heidi

Sorry you have had   problems. My clinic does not do natural FET so I only know about FET. When AF arrives this is day 1 and then on day 21 you start drugs to down reg (shut down) your system. This is usually 2 to 3 weeks at which point you would have a baseline scan to make sure your womb lining is nice and thin. Then you start drugs to grow your lining (as well as a reduced amount of the DR drug to prevent your own cycle kicking in). Once the lining gets to between 7 and 10 mm, about 2 weeks, then you are ready for ET. The lining can take longer to grow with some people but you would be scanned along the way to see.

With a natural cycle a surge must tell them when you are about to ovulate I guess and then they can time it from there. But not sure how they would know without scans.

I hope it works for you as the less drugs the better. Let me know if you have any other questions as would be happy to help. 

D x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi ladies

DMPink - Oooohhh ... ear infection ... that's a good one.  I'll need to remember that for the future!  I must admit, I have a lie down after work too.  I've got a hypnotherapy cd so I do that as soon as I get home and quite often fall asleep during it!  My work isn't stressful at the moment, thankfully.  I work in IT (even bigger yawn!!).  I could test on Valentine's Day, but I'm going out at night and don't want to be miserable after getting a BFN, so I'm testing on Sunday.  I'm still getting AF type feelings and tingling ovaries, and I'm also feeling slightly nauseous and lightheaded sometimes.  However, I'm not gonna get excited about that because I felt like that the last time and ended up with a BFN, so I know nausea doesn't necessarily mean a BFP.  Have you had any symptoms yet, or is it still a bit early for you?

Heidi -  I tried twice to do natural FET.  The first time I didn't detect a surge so I had to wait for the next month.  The 2nd time I detected a surge and went to the clinic for a scan to check my womb lining, although they don't seem to take blood samples to check hormone levels for some strange reason.  My womb lining wasn't thick enough so I converted to a medicated cycle (which was as DMPink explained).  From what I understand all clinics are different and although my clinic scans womb linings during a natural FET, not all clinics seem to do that.  It might be an idea to phone your clinic again and ask them why they don't.  In my case it was a good job I was scanned as there would've been no point defrosting the embies and putting them back when my lining wasn't thick enough.  I do think I'm the exception to the rule and most people's lining thickens naturally.  I hope this helps.  Good luck with your tx and I hope you don't need to convert to medicated.  Here's hoping for a BFP for you.      

Txx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Heidi r u at the liverpool womens?

I am u see an thats exactly what ive just had, FET no medication at all not even any cyclogets pessaries antyhing. U just ring up wen ur ovulating an they book u in for transfer, no scans nothing!! ( all for the hefty sum of £1,00, how kind r they )

They dont even check the lining of ur womb, wen i asked aobu this they were just like 'oh ur body will make sure the lining is thick coz thats wen ur ovulating? strange, but u just hav to put ur trust in them.

Wen r u goin in luv??
xx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Lucy L - wow that sounds so far from I have experienced as I've only ever known loads a drugs. Apart from the cost though that sounds great  

Tiggy - I dont blame you for waiting until Sunday, OMG that is only a day and 3/4's away   I am sending you a great big truck load of  

As for your symptoms it is so hard to know, they sound really positive to me, but then the body can be so cruel sometimes   I dont have any, none, not a thing. It is day 9 for me today, 4dp5dt and I have not felt a thing so I am so scared that they have died  . My (.)(.) are soar and heavy but I think thats the crinone. Although last time I didn't have any really and certainly didn't feel PG but got a BFP so who knows. I have a lot of wind (TMI)  . 

I didn't get to lay down after work as DH wanted his tea early as wanted to go to the gym, then didn't turn up till 6.00 as got held up at work  , still I just laid on the sofa and went to bed at 9.00 so not excatly strenuous   

D x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

LucyL - it just shows how different clinics are.  When I was trying to do my natural cycle they said they'd scan me and I'd get 3 injections to support my womb lining, one on ET and the others 3 and 6 days after ET.  So I suppose it's not 100% natural.  And that was all for the bargain price of just under £800.  That's in Dundee, so that would be a bit of a trek for you!!  When did you have your transfer?  When do you test?

dmpink - yeah, the symptoms do sound positive.  But I thought they were positive last time and I ended up with a BFN so I'm trying to be realistic this time.  With all those drugs we pump into our body, they must have all sorts of strange effects on our bodies.  I was speaking to my sis today and she said she didn't get any symptoms until at least day 14 for both her IVF cycles and even then the symptoms were so mild that she thought she was imagining it.  It wasn't until after she tested that she started getting proper pg symptoms.  (She's done 2 IVF cycles, the 1st sadly ended in a m/c and the 2nd ended with a wee boy born 4 weeks ago).  So don't worry about not feeling anything just yet, it doesn't mean your embies have died.  I went through a windy stage around about the time you're going through it now.  Nice, isn't it?!  

I hope you get a lay down tonight and that DH isn't after his tea early!  My DH ruined my hypno cd yesterday by phoning me when I was half way through it.  I got a right fright cos I'd drifted off.  

Tx


----------



## hopeful74 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lucy L- yeah I'm at the liverpool womens.  Should be going in next month if I get my surge. It seems strange to not be checking womb lining when the embies are so precious but like you said we just have to trust that they know what they're doing. I called them yesterday and told them that I want the progesterone pessaries and thay said that I can have them as a previous nurse had already agreed it with me. I guess I'll just see what happens. It's just nice that the long wait is over.

Tiggy - that hypnotherapy tape sounds fab. I have downloaded a load of meditation podcasts and drift off with them at night and sometimes listen to them at work too if I just need ten min me time.

Fingers crossed for all of you,
xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Heidi - I like my hypno cd (I use The IVF Companion by Natal Hypnotherapy).  It really relax me and help me visualise my embies growing.  I've never tried doing one at work though ... I like that idea, but I'm not sure I could do it discretely without the entire office wanting to know what I was listening to!!  

Txx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

dmpink, u dont know wat 2 think do u symptoms or no symptoms.... we really shouldnt read anythin into them as there is no typical case after all we go thru an waitin 4 BFP, but u do dont you? 

i jumped out of my car before an stopped in my tracks an was like ' oh sh!t did i move too quick then, have i nudged them out of place' hahah how stupid but how many of u understand what i mean/ probably all of you!!  

Heidi wat u think of the womens? it gets u worried though doesnt it wen u read on here the different ways other clinics do things coz u start thinking, why dont i get that its strange isnt it, they must all have access to the same info/guidelines/research so why do it different?? So many wat ifs

I had a 3 day transfer on monday no drugs, but hav had heavy period pains since the day after transfer, so 'aware' of something going on, if only i knew wat though?? i had 2 8 cell embryos, my 4th ET this is now so am hoping and praying every min of the day, cant go through much more of this!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely valentines day tomorra,  xxxx


----------



## hopeful74 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,
got up this morning and not really feeling like valentines day. DH has gone for a run and I was going to go to the gym but would rather just do nothing. I'll make a bit of effort this eve as I've bought ready food from marks and spencer.  We thought we would do a cheap option as I'm not drinking so there's not much point going out. We are going to the lakes at the end of feb for three days so will have some nice meals out then instead. Bought my own flowers the other day too cos I needed cheering up. If the treatment isn't costing a fortune it's all the stuff I buy to cheer me up. DH is obsessing about a new tv and has bought an xbox which he hasn't even used yet (cos our tv is too old, he says!). 
Lucy- the womens seems ok but I find it such a nightmare trying to get through to them on the phone and when I had a very early m/c last year they just told me over the phone that I would not be able to go ahead with FET for a further 3 cycles and I just broke down.  I think they could handle things like that a bit better and get you to come in and chat to you. Hey ho, I have tried to build my own support networks around me and going on here and the Liverpool womens chat helps too.
I'll send you all lots of positive vibes today as I'll be at a Buddhist meeting.  Have a lovely day and try not to worry about any symptoms too much.
Heidi x


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

dmpink - ive been sneezing an awful lot since transfer, i wish i could hold them in coz u do feel like there gonna come out dont you? hahah the shame of it! How thick do we sound?/

Heidi - i agree about gettin thru to the womens hosp... it drives me mad, i feel like cryin sometimes u phone that much an it just frigs u off... no chance of even leaving a message, i hate the place. Was even looking at clinics abroad before even tho am on the 2WW, am thinking ahead, cant bear the thought of goin to that place again. There so insensitive.
Ive had a lazy day today, feelin like crap, burst into tears whilst out shopping... just thinking of wats goin on an what might be... seeing babies an pregnanat women everywere, just couldnt stop, legged it back to the car and could barely see with tears  

Hope everyones havin a nice valentines, am not goin out coz i cant drink so no point.. do i sound like an alcaholic or wat there??
Just gonna snuggle in me pj's an feel sorry for meself... depressing or wat xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I tested first thing this morning and I got a    I'm in shock, I can't quite believe it.  This all feels so surreal.  I did 2 tests.  The first one was the one from the hospital.  The line came up really quickly but wasn't as strong as the control line.  So I did a clearview digital and it came up saying 'Pregnant' really quickly.  I can't stop crying   

dmpink - only 4 more days before OTD, good luck       .  How are you doing?  Are you tempted to test early?

Heidi and LucyL - good luck to both of you       

Txx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Tiggy

OMG OMG OMG...         

 

 

Well done honey I am over the moon for you  

I was thinking about testing on Wed evening as OTD is Thursday but I am out to dinner with a friend and it will be late when I do it so not sure   may wait until OTD and do it first thing before I go to the clinic. I am so scared. Still no symptoms just heavy (.)(.).

Lucy - Hope you feel ok today, I think the tears are a good sign, shows you are hormonal which is only a good thing   

We didn't go out yesterday either had a nice candle light dinner and watched a movie.

D x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

dmpink - Thank you   I must admit I was tempted to test Valentine's Day night after I got back from the do I was at, but it was 1:30 am and I didn't want to go to sleep crying (cos I still thought I'd get a BFN!).  So I had a 4 hour sleep and then tested cos I couldn't wait any longer!  I didn't have any symtoms at the stage you're at just now.  My (.)(.) have been a little bit sore recently but I really can't remember when I first noticed them being sore   I hope these next few days go quickly for you.   

Txx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi girls,
can i Join in. Lucy and Heidi I'm at LWH as well, i agree with everything your'e saying! Lucy I think i had one of my previous treatments around the same time as you. I'm due to have a FET in March. Could you girls just explain a little more about it for me? How do they detect your surge? at what point on the month does the transfer take place etc.? 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you Lucy try to be postitive  I know how hard that is and I could happuily strangle the next person who says that to me! But PMA will surely help! 
Thanks in advance. xx


----------



## hopeful74 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tiggy how amazing.  It's always such a shock when someone does actually get BFP . I'm so pleased for you and it gives me hope for the rest of us.

Hi Babyplease, not sure what advice I can give but from what I've been told I have to ring LWH day one of next cycle then just have to use the ovulation test kits from day 12 until it shows a surge and ring them again and they defrost some embies and ring me with how that's gone. I've heard that the actual transfer is much more pleasant (if that's the right way of putting it ) than the eggcollection. I intend to do absolutely nothing for the tree days after that (well, you've got to have some benefits) and I've also read that laughing helps so I'm going to get some comedy dvds out. We may be going through it at a similar time, I'm guessing mine will be towards the end of march.

LucyL hope you're feeling a bit better today.  When do you test? I really hope it works this time so you don't have to think about other clinics. Lets hope the only reason you go abroad is to have a holiday.

dmpink hope your (.)(.) are not giving you too much trouble. Mine were a nightmare when I was on the stimms last year. I went up two cup sizes in a month.  DH was pleased tho. I'll keep everything crossed for your testing on Thursday.

Off to work in a little while. I worked extra last week so have this morning off. I've been watching an ant crawl accross my kitchen table, that's the fourth one this week and I can't figure out where they are coming from. Maybe the cat's bringing them in. All I need is a load of ants moving in.
H x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank you Heidi.  I'm pretty shocked that it worked too!!  

Good luck     

T xx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Babyplease

Nice to have you on board. I did a medicated FET so I just started D/R from day 21. ET was once my lining was at the correct stage. We had blastocyst so my 2ww is a bit shorter as embies already 5 days old.

Tiggy - bet you are still smiling, and walking around on   I bet when people speak to you you cant help thinking, if only they knew I am PREGNANT woo hoo  

Heidi - The ant problem sounds a right pain, I thought it would be too cold for them this time of year. Have you tried pouring boiling water all around the edge of your house   my Dad always used to kill ants this way as they can come from any of the cracks. Good luck and dont go near any harnful chemicals will you.

My (.)(.) are not too bad just a bit dufficult to get comfy at night, I have out on a few pounds and I swear its all boob fat   still patiently waiting and loving being in the PUPO bubble. Too scared to test early so still  

D x


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Heidi and dmpink. 

Hiedi the transfer is so much less traumatic than the egg collection especially for me because I was pertrified of everything. The transfer is not much different to a smear it just feels weird because its kind of like whoa what do I do now once they've put the embryo's in! 
Do you just get some ovulation kits yourself? 

I'm really scared because this is my last part of free treatment and I dont know how much more I could take mentally. I've been at a really low piont this last week but I need to get That positivity back. It really helps seeing that it's worked for some peaple. My sister is having twins which she so desrves as she's been through hell too. That was as a result of a first IVF, so I'm so happy for her but it's just so hard trying to be there for her at the moment. 

I was so positive last time that i'm all out this time but speaking to my mum before she reminded me it wasn't in vain as i did actually get pregnant! It just didn't end up well. She's right though as the positivity must have helped it was just bad luck it never progressed I suppose. 
So PMA, PMA, We all must have PMA!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

babyplease   how are you today?

I too had a M/C at about 6 weeks, when we went for our day 35 scan there was nothing there, it was such an awful shock. We had no bleeding or warning signs and were so happy to have got to the first scan that we just did not expect any bad news. If you dont mind me asking how did it happen to you? I was on the crinone gel and assumed that this prevented any bleeding.

Sorry I was hoping to cheer you up. I too feel that at least I got PG, so we have to take that positive from it dont we.

Lexy - Nightmare its always the way isn't it when you want something, hopefully it will arrive soon. Try Co Enzyme Q10 as this improves blood flow, you can get the tablets in health shops. This is also good when you are growing your womb lining to get it nice and juicy. But you must stop when ET happens.

Hi everyone else

Heidi hows the Ants?

D x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

dmpink - yep, I'm still on   and I'm definitely thinking 'woo hoo I'm pregnant' when I talk to people.  Today I was driving home and noticed a pregnant lady walking along the path so I shouted at her 'I'm pregnant too'.  Luckily she wasn't looking in the car otherwise she'd have thought I was a right nutter!!  

How are you doing?  Are you tempted to test early?  Only 2 more sleeps till OTD.      

Babyplease - my sister had a baby via IVF (her 2nd, her 1st ended in a m/c).  It's a weird situation cos you feel happy for them for getting a BFP but at the same time it just highlights the fact that you haven't.  After my nephew was born my Mum asked me if it made me feel better cos it showed me that IVF worked.  I didn't like to tell her that it made me feel worse cos it made me feel like I was further away than ever from having a baby.  I hope this tx works for you.  Good luck      

Tiggy xx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Tiggy

This is so hard DH wants me to test early, I dont know what to do as I've got to go to work and couldn't face wanting to cry etc as none of them know. So I dont know might test Wed night  

aggghhhhhhhh

D x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I can understand how you feel.  Can you book a day off or take a sicky?  I was lucky because test day fell on a Sunday, but I still took Monday off because I decided that if it was negative I'd want a bit of time to pull myself together.  

Good luck for whatever you decide.

Txx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

I tested this morning as got a BFN   am heartbroken again! SO sad, so unfair. No frosties so now need to get referred from our GP as we should get NHS funding for future tx. This is so hard. Got to go to work as already had time off sick and big meeting today. I was so thinking it was gonna be positive  

D x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

dmpink, I'm so sorry for you and your DH    Fertility treatment is so cruel and so unfair.  I hope work isn't too much of a nightmare for you.  Make sure you and DH look after yourselves and each other.

Take care

Tiggy xx


----------



## hopeful74 (Oct 3, 2008)

dmpink-I'm so sorry. There's nothing any of us can say to make you feel better but we're here for you if you need to let off steam. xxxx

There have been no further sightings of ants in my kitchen so I think it was deffo the cat who brought them in on his fur. I've got quite a bad cold and it's making my asthma worse than usual but I'm worried about taking my inhaler because I don't want to put steroids in my body. I should be in work now but haven't gone in yet. I'll just have to work late I guess. 

xx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

dmpink-I'm so sorry, there's nothing that anyone can say to help with the heartbreak you are feeling right now. Love n hugs. xxx 
I started bleeding on D10 post transfer on both cycles, the first was BFN and the 2nd BNP with intermittent bleeding and positive pregnancy tests until i was 6wks and then heavier bleeding and a negative test. 

I'm so scared as this is our last free treatment.

Tiggy, thanks for that it helps to know other people feel the same. Sometimes I feel so guilty for the feelings i have. 

Babyplease!! xxxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Tiggy, Heidi, babyplease

Sorry its been a few days I have just picked myself up off the floor.

I hope you are all doing ok  

My blood test on Thursday confirmed the horrid BFN and I feel empty and keep asking why. it seems so unfair. We went to the docs last night and he is referring us via NHS back to the same clinic so just waiting to get an appointment, hopefully it wont be too long. We are hoping a few months  

Tiggy how are you feeling, have you got any symptoms? It is so good to know that this process does work for people, I am holding onto that and keep trying to believe that one day it will be me too.

Thanks for all your support you are the only ones that really undertand how hard this all is.

Love D xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

dmpink - I'm so glad to hear from you, I've been thinking about you    I hope you don't have too long a wait until your next appointment.  And obviously I'll be hoping and praying for a BFP for you.  I can understand how you feel as I felt exactly the same after my fresh cycle of IVF, I kept wondering why it didn't work for me and felt empty and down.  

I'm glad you find my BFP encouraging.  Also keep in mind that I'm an old bird, I've got 5 years on you.  I was sure my eggs wouldn't be good enough.  I'm feeling queasy first thing in the morning and in the evenings, and I felt particularly rough yesterday.  But I'm determined not to moan about it, cos it's a good thing.  

If you want to PM me after this thread has disappeared, feel free.  I'd love to hear how you're getting on and how your next tx goes.

Babyplease - don't feel guilty.  Your sis would totally understand how you feel as she's been through infertility tx too.  And I'm sure she's feeling guilty that she's pg when you're still trying.  My sister did.  

Heidi - glad you've not had any more ants.  I didn't even realise ants were still around at this time of year.  I've learnt something new!

Tiggy xx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Tiggy

Thats so great that you are feeling queasy if you know what I mean   means brill things are happening inside   I will keep in touch you have been so good to chat to, and I cant wait to hear what it is like to be pg all the way along. Let me know when you have had your first scan wont you. You are having a baby how flippin brilliant is that  

I feel better today as keeping busy and got to just look to the future, it just wasn't meant to be this time but knowing that ladies like you get their dream makes it a whole lot better.

Take care

D x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi dmpink

Glad you've been feeling a bit better.  Looking forward and having a plan was what helped me get over my bfn.  

I had a wobble yesterday, I was worried cos my symptoms didn't seem as bad over the past few days.  So eventually I retested and it came up with a bfp straight away.  Phew!  This 7w scan can't come quick enough.  I don't think I'll properly believe it until then.

Take care

Tiggy xx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Tiggy- thanks. i think the problem is, me and sis haven't really discssed things it's just too hard. i'm sure your right about how she fels though. So happy for you. Good luck with everything. 

dmpink-Our turn will come. A friend of mine had 14 transfers and when i felt really down last week and felt ready to give up i just thought of her and her lovely 3 children that she has now and thought i cant give up. If you want something you've just got to keep trying. It's so hard though isn't it? It's so hard to stay positive but we've got to find the strength. I've found that trying to go out drinking and doing all the things i wont be able to WHEN i'm pregnant helps. 
Good luck for next time. 

Babyplease!!
xxxxxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi 

Tiggy - I hope you are feeling ok after your wobble. It must be so hard and like you say once you have seen that little one snuggled in it is hard to believe. I hope it comes round in a flash for you and you can then relax and enjoy it to the max  

Babyplease - I did not realise how much we have in common, as I have endo and a hydro. When I had my lap in Nov to remove hydro doc found the endo and said he could not treat hydro as he could not get to my tubes as my bowel has come forward and everything is stuck together etc. So I have been referred to a specialist in Oxford who I'm seeing in April. He will then tell me what he thinks and what the risks of surgery are and whether it is worth treating. My DH does not want me to have the op as it is major and lots could go wrong, but I will know more once we've seen this guy. Its seems so unfair why do we have these things wrong with us. 

Our clinic told us that a hydro statistically will only reduce your chances by 3.4% which is so small they do not worry about it. So in their mind they dont seem to think I should worry about the hydro lots of ladies get pg with hydro's so I am trying to remember that and stay positive. As for the endo do you suffer with it every day? I only suffer when AF comes and its my bowel movements that are effected and it is grim for a day or two but then I am ok the rest of the time. Has anyone told you to do anything about the endo as lots of ladies I have seen on FF have gone onto Zoladex for months to try and reduce the endo. This has nevr been mentioned to me so not sure again what to think really. Our first IVF we got a BFP so I guess implantation worked it just didn't stay around for whatever reason. 

Just realised I have gone on for ages sorry, hpe you dont mind me asking.

It is so hard but it is so good to talk to you as I know you understand and it was a real help to read about your friend and I have renewed faith to keep going with this dream and believe that it WILL happen   so thank you  

D x


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

dmpink-Hi sorry for thedelay in answering the questions in your post.
I haven't had the laparoscopy to confirm the endo due to an anaesthetic fear. I asked myconsultant at my last aptt whether it was worth having the lap at this stage and he said no as any ysts would havebeen picked up and if there were adhesions from the endo it wouldn't really make much difference if they removed them. 
My symptoms are not really much pain only occasional at periods and other times in the month. Bowel probs and pain with intercourse. I have light short periods though which i know is not typical for endo. What about you?
I rang the clinic yesterday as it was the first day of my cylce on Monday so will be having my natural FET in a couple of weeks.
 Good luck with your appointment and let me know how you go. I dont think they know enough about endo!

Babyplease!! xxxxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi ya

Thanks for your reply. Its funny as my periods are short and ight too yet I have sever endo   I have also just read that people with endo can suffer with immune problems which can kill embies so I am going to ask for some immune testing before next tx, as this if found, can be treated with drugs. I am glad to hear what you say about the removal of endo not making much difference as that is what I have thought.

We are seeing our clinic on Wed for a follow up appt where I'll ask some more questions then the specialist in April so will know more by then.

So good to hear you will be doing natural FET soon   good luck, keep me posted.

D x


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks dmpink,
will keep you posted. Can youlet me know where you read the piece about immune probs with endo?

xxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi ya

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180249.0

Took me ages to work out how to do that  Anyway I hope it helpsas it was the first I had heard about it too so gonna ask the clinic on Wednesday.

There are so many things aren't there that seem to be in the way of us getting our little angels, I find the waiting so hard, inbetween treatments, how are you doing, are you officailly on your natural FET yet? 

Keep in touch

D x


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Babyplease

If that link is wrong then if you go to the endo board and look under the recent post that says something like good embies but BFN its on there with a link to another area too.

I'm not very good with IT  

D x


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for that dmpink, ill have a look.
I started testing for my surge today. I'm just panicking now that it could fall on Thursday or friday, as I wont be able to go ahead as clinic closed on Sundays! This is our last free treatment as well so the pressure is on for this one to work! 

I know what you mean about the waiting, it's so frustrating isn't it. i think us women are so used to controlling every other aspects of out life it's just so difficult that we cant control the thing we most want in life!

Will keep in touch. Think i can add you to my friend list or something in case I lose the thread.

Babyplease!! XX


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

Yes please add me to your buddy list, that would be great. The pressure is just not what you need either is it as its hard enough without that. Still it only takes that one time so this could be the one   I hope you dont get your surge at the wrong time.

Like me you have had a BFP in the past so you know you have that extra hope and I am sure that our bodies will work it out and understand what it is we need them to do to keep those embies holding on tight  

Let me know what you thnk of the link, and I'll let you know what our clinic says on Wed about it all.

Night hun

D x


----------

